# Strom sparen

## Finswimmer

Hi!

Ich möchte mit meinem Athlon XP Strom sparen. Der läuft solange ich wach bin, und abgesehen vom Kompilieren, idlet der nur rum.

Surfen, Filme, Mails braucht ja nicht allzuviel Cpu.

Wie kann ich den am Besten zum Stromsparer bekommen?

Was kann ich sonst noch abschalten/runtertakten?

Wie gut ist es, wenn man die Festplatten nach 10 Min ausschaltet?

Könnte man dem sagen, er soll erstmal alles in den Cache/Ram schreiben, damit die Platte ruht  (z.B ankommende Mails) und erst, wenn der voll ist, soll die Platte kurz gestartet werden?

Sonst noch Möglichkeiten?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## Genone

Bevor du anfängst rumzuprobieren würde ich erstmal einen Strommesser (oder wie die Teile auch immer heissen) besorgen, dann kann man das wenigstens überprüfen ob die Massnahmen was bringen (und hilft auch andere Stromfresser zu finden).

----------

## Finswimmer

Ja, das Ding kauf ich mir auch bald. Kostet ja nur 10 Euro.

Aber, wenn man mir sagt, dass ich den Athlon net on the fly runtertakten kann, und durch das ständige An/Aus der Platte, sie schnell kaputt geht, dann lasse ich es lieber ganz...

Tobi

----------

## Lenz

Soweit ich weiß, kann man den AthlonXP nicht on-the-fly runtertakten.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Soweit ich weiß, kann man den AthlonXP nicht on-the-fly runtertakten.

 

Und undervolting? Ich meine es so zu verstanden haben, dass man dem einfach weniger Strom gibt.

Tobi

----------

## a.forlorn

Was hast du denn für ein Mainboardchipsatz? Mein AthlonXP auf einem nforce2 konnte ich runtertakten. Zum Festplatten abschalten kann ich jedoch sagen: lieber nicht. Richtige Festplattenexperten (datarecovery center) raten davon aus Materialschonung ab.

----------

## momonster

sys-power/athcool bringt bei mir (Athlon XP 2000) beim idlen ca. 40 Watt.

Leistungsaufnahme meines Rechners beim idlen mit athcool ca. 80 Watt,

ohne athcool ca. 120 Watt.

Alles mit einem Wattmeter meines lokalen Energieversorgers nachgemessen.

P.S. Um Gottes willen kein billiges Wattmeter, ich hatte mir so ein Tchibo-10€-Wattmeter gekauft, hat nur Mist angezeigt. (z.B. hat lt. diesem Teil der ausgeschaltete Rechner mehr Strom verbraucht als der angeschaltete).Last edited by momonster on Thu Apr 05, 2007 3:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## manuels

Cool, seit wann läuft denn athcool auf nforce2?

Früher ging das bei mir nicht. Jetzt läuft es eins a!

----------

## misterjack

 *momonster wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Leistungsaufnahme meines Rechners beim idlen mit athcool ca. 80 Watt,
> 
> ohne athcool ca. 120 Watt.
> ...

 

Das ist ziemlich sparsam hehe. Da verbraucht mein Router mit athcool schon 127 Watt, und mein Desktop-Rechner ist mit 200 dabei  :Wink: 

Fürn Strommesser nicht unter 30 ausgeben, billigere Teile sind meist Mist.

----------

## Finswimmer

```
athcool on:

VIA KT400[A]/KT600 (1106 3189) found

enabling 'Disconnect when STPGNT Detected' bit ...  done

        Address 0xD2 : 0x6B -> 0xEB

enabling 'HALT Command Detection' bit ...  done

        Address 0xD5 : 0x1C -> 0x1E

```

Und nun? Wie kann ich das überprüfen? 

Tobi

----------

## momonster

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *momonster wrote:*   
> 
> Leistungsaufnahme meines Rechners beim idlen mit athcool ca. 80 Watt,
> 
> ohne athcool ca. 120 Watt.
> ...

 

Der konsequente Verzicht auf eine Drehstromgrafikkarte bringt schon einiges.   :Wink: 

----------

## tost

Weniger Wärmeabgabe --> weniger Stromverbrauch !

Dann weißt du ob das Programm zumindest überhaupt funktioniert.

tost

Intel Core2Duo von 1.86 on-the-fly auf 1.6  :Wink: 

----------

## Silicoid

k.A. ob die bei einem Desktop gehen, aber probier doch mal die laptop-mode-tools.

----------

## moe

Ich hab hier wegen Uni und so einen Windows 2003 R2 Server rumzustehen, und bei dem hab ich einfach mal in den Energieeinstellungen "Standby nach 15 Minuten" eingeschaltet, und bei der Netzwerkkarte gesagt, dass sie den Computer aus dem Standby aufwecken darf, und schon hab ich ein ideales stromsparendes aber trotzdem immer verfügbares System. Das Gerät ist ein IBM-Desktop Rechner mit nem P3 drin, und scheinbar unterstützt das Suspend-to-Ram (bei Windows weiß man ja immer nicht was genau passiert), und das Aufwachen ist in ca. 3s fertig, also wenn ich mich z.B. per rdesktop verbinden will, wenn der Server gerade im Standby ist, bekomme ich noch nichtmal nen timeout, sondern nach 3-4s den Loginscreen.

Der einzige Nachteil ist, dass broadcast-Pakete den Rechner auch aufwecken, deshalb musste ich auf meinem Router noch n Wins-Server installieren, davor hatten meine Nachbarn mit ihren Windows-Büchsen ständig sinnlos den Server geweckt..

Edit: Sorry, es waren keine Broadcasts (die wecken den Rechner auch nicht auf), sondern die regelmässigen (gezielten)  netbios-Anfragen nach Freigaben und so..

Ich hab auch mal kurz probiert, dasselbe auf meinem Linux-Server hinzubekommen, aber leider funktioniert das hardware-basierte suspend nicht, software-suspend geht ebenfalls nicht, und ich habs noch nicht geschafft die openvz-patches und die suspend2-patches in einen Kernel zu bekommen.

Aber vielleicht klappt bei dir ja suspend-to-ram, dann wärs ne gute Alternative zu cpufreq, laptop-mode und sonstigen Sachen..

Gruss Maurice

Nachtrag:

Nachdem ich heute nochmal wirklich getestet habe, geht auch suspend-to-ram   :Very Happy: 

Aber ich kriegs ums Verrecken nicht hin, WOL zu aktivieren   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Nachtrag2:

Ich glaube meine Probleme mit WOL liegen am suspend, habe dafür einen eigenen Thread eröffnet..

----------

## tazinblack

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie gut ist es, wenn man die Festplatten nach 10 Min ausschaltet?
> 
> 

 

Schau Dir mal 

```
app-laptop/laptop-mode-tools
```

 an, das hab ich auf dem Notebook laufen, der hält auch die Platte an.

----------

## Keepoer

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   
> 
> Wie gut ist es, wenn man die Festplatten nach 10 Min ausschaltet?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Warum Laptop-mode-tools nehmen? Wenns nur darum geht, die Platten auszuschalten, reicht doch ein simples

```
hdparm -S180 /dev/hdx
```

Rein damit in local.start und schon gehts ab. So hab ich das in meinem Server mit dem /home-Raid gemacht. Die Platten werden ca. 1-2 pro Woche angesprochen, da können die auch die restliche Zeit rumdösen...

----------

## Finswimmer

Unabhängig davon: Wie gut ist das denn nun?

Kann ich es auch so machen, dass ich sage, der Rechner soll alle neuen Mails erst in den Ram schreiben, bis der fast voll ist, und dann erst die Festplatte starten. Denn, wenn ich alle 15 Min eine Mail bekomme, wird die Platte doch bekloppt.

Danke

Tobi

----------

## moe

@Keepoer: laptop-mode-tools optimieren die Plattenzugriffe, so dass die Platte wirklich döst. Ich wage mal zu behaupten dass deine Platten mit Sicherheit nicht die ganze Woche dösen. syslogger, der Kernel und dieverse andere Sachen wollen ständig irgendwas schreiben..

----------

## Keepoer

 *moe wrote:*   

> @Keepoer: laptop-mode-tools optimieren die Plattenzugriffe, so dass die Platte wirklich döst. Ich wage mal zu behaupten dass deine Platten mit Sicherheit nicht die ganze Woche dösen. syslogger, der Kernel und dieverse andere Sachen wollen ständig irgendwas schreiben..

 

Ja, das ist mir schon klar. Darum nutze ich das Prinzip auch nur auf dem /home-Raid. Dort wird 1-2 Mal pro Woche zugegriffen. Dient hauptsächlich zum spiegeln (für mich und meine Eltern). Und ich wüsste nicht, wer oder was auf die dösende /home-Partition zugreifen sollte.

Auf die /-Partition wird natürlich permanent geschrieben - das ist klar. Dort wäre ein Ausfall auch nicht allzu tragisch. Einmal im Monat (oder nach wichtigen Updates) mache ich mir eine Stage4 auf dem /home-Raid.

Wo wir dann aber schon bei laptop-mode-tools sind: Wie effektiv ist das Programm?

----------

## moe

Ich hatte es eine Weile aufm Laptop, aber das hat meinem Akku nicht zu spürbar mehr Laufzeit verholfen, darum hab ichs irgendwann wieder deinstalliert. Die Platte ist an sich ruhig wenn man nix tut, bei normaler Desktopnutzung bringts aber imho fast nix, der Cache vom Browser will geschreiben werden, der Nachrichtenlogger von Gaim/Pidgin auch, nebenbei möchte Beagle auch seinen Suchindex aktualisieren usw.. Also aufm Desktop würde das maximal dann Sinn machen wenn man eh ne Weile nicht am Rechner ist, und da halte ich suspend-to-[ram|disk] für sinnvoller.

Bei nem Server hab ichs noch nicht verwendet, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass da ein wirklicher Effekt erzielt werden kann, inwieweit bzw. wieviel Strom das dann spart weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht kann ja einer mit nem Strommesser mal testen wie gross der Unterschied zw. Platte an und aus ist.

----------

## EOF

Strom sparen bedeutet auch seltener zu compilieren  :Sad: 

----------

## manuels

Wundert mich, dass PowerTop hier noch nicht erwähnt wurde.

Ist ein Inteltool und dem entsprechend weiß ich nicht, ob das Dingen auch auf AMDs läuft.

Habs auch mal installiert, aber den Kernel hab ich nicht richtig konfiguriert gekriegt.

----------

## think4urs11

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Wundert mich, dass PowerTop hier noch nicht erwähnt wurde.

 

Wenigstens im englischen Teil gibt es bereits einen Thread dazu.

----------

## borsdel

powertop macht nichts anderes, als zu ermitteln, wie oft pro sekunde das system wieder aufwacht und gibt dabei tipps, den kernel sinnvoller zu konfigurieren. kurz: bei nem wirklich schlecht konfigurierten kernel lassen sich somit wenige prozent verbrauch einsparen - was auch sinnvoll ist.

was allerdings wirklich was bringt: rechtzeitig suspend-to-ram und suspend-to-disk anzusetzen und nen display kann eigentlich auch nach ~2min ausgehen. was die festplatte auf dauer draus macht ist eine andere geschichte...

mfg borsdel

----------

## doedel

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Unabhängig davon: Wie gut ist das denn nun?
> 
> Kann ich es auch so machen, dass ich sage, der Rechner soll alle neuen Mails erst in den Ram schreiben, bis der fast voll ist, und dann erst die Festplatte starten. Denn, wenn ich alle 15 Min eine Mail bekomme, wird die Platte doch bekloppt.
> ...

 

Eine Ramdisk in den Arbeitsordner deines Mailclients mounten und ein Script schreiben, dass den freien Speicher in dem Ordner überprüft und ggf. verschiebt.

Ich würde aber sowas nicht machen, denn wenn die Kiste mal nach einiger Zeit ohne schreiben abnippelt ist alles weg.

Ruf doch immer nur dann ab, wenn du sie liest, dann hast du dieses Problem schonmal nicht mehr.

----------

## borsdel

 *doedel wrote:*   

> Ruf doch immer nur dann ab, wenn du sie liest, dann hast du dieses Problem schonmal nicht mehr.

 

sehe ich genauso, ansonsten imap.

----------

## Finswimmer

Das mit den Mails war nur ein Beispiel. Aber auch der Firefox speichert Sachen beim Surfen. Und andere Anwendungen auch.

Amarok, Icq, Mercury. Alle. Kann man das nicht irgendwie so lösen, wie ich das vorschlug?

Wenn der Rechner abschmiert...Sind ja alles nicht so wichtige Daten...

Tobi

----------

## manuels

 *borsdel wrote:*   

> powertop macht nichts anderes, als zu ermitteln, wie oft pro sekunde das system wieder aufwacht und gibt dabei tipps, den kernel sinnvoller zu konfigurieren. kurz: bei nem wirklich schlecht konfigurierten kernel lassen sich somit wenige prozent verbrauch einsparen - was auch sinnvoll ist.

 Wieso? Wie oft das System aufwacht ist doch abhängig von den Programmen die laufen und nicht vom Kernel, oder?

Mit Powertop kann man dann die Programme, die oft aufwachen und man eigentlich gar nicht benötigt beenden.

----------

## borsdel

 *Quote:*   

> Wieso? Wie oft das System aufwacht ist doch abhängig von den Programmen die laufen und nicht vom Kernel, oder?
> 
> Mit Powertop kann man dann die Programme, die oft aufwachen und man eigentlich gar nicht benötigt beenden.

 

naja, aber das mit den programmen bekommt man ja auch fix mit "top" oder dergleichen raus. aber kernel tut da auch sein ding zu. hier mal nen screenshot:

```
    PowerTOP version 1.2       (C) 2007 Intel Corporation                       

Cn          Avg residency (10s) Long term residency avg

C0 (cpu running)        ( 8.1%)

C1                0.0ms ( 0.0%)                   0.0ms

C2                4.3ms (81.2%)                   3.5ms

C3                5.6ms (10.8%)                   4.0ms

Wakeups-from-idle per second :  205.8 

Top causes for wakeups:

  30.8% (60.9)       <interrupt> : uhci_hcd:usb2, Intel 82801DB-ICH4, nvidia 

  20.4% (40.2)       firefox-bin : schedule_timeout (process_timeout) 

  11.1% (22.0)                   : do_setitimer (it_real_fn) 

   7.6% (15.0)       laptop_mode : queue_delayed_work_on (delayed_work_timer_ 

   5.1% (10.0)   xfce4-cpu-freq- : schedule_timeout (process_timeout) 

   4.1% ( 8.0)             xterm : schedule_timeout (process_timeout) 

   2.6% ( 5.2)          gajim.py : schedule_timeout (process_timeout) 

   2.0% ( 4.0)   xfce4-netload-p : schedule_timeout (process_timeout) 

   2.0% ( 4.0)   xfce4-systemloa : schedule_timeout (process_timeout) 

```

 und wie du siehst wird das meiste durch interrupts ausgelöst von verschiedenen komponenten.

und da kann man ja schon am kernel was ändern, zb optionen wie USB_SUSPEND oder usb ganz weg lassen usw.

einfach mal ausprobieren  :Smile: 

mfg borsdel

----------

## ian!

Für alle ATI-User wird folgendes interessant sein:

```
$ aticonfig --list-powerstates

    core/mem      [flags]

-----------------

  1: 105/122 MHz  [low voltage]

* 2: 398/250 MHz  [default state]
```

Mit folgendem Befehl kann man den Grafikchip dann in diesem Fall stromsparen schicken:

```
$ aticonfig --set-powerstate 1
```

(Leider unterstützt nicht jeder Chip diese Funktion.)

----------

## tost

Und wie sieht es bei NVIDIA Karten aus ?

Haben die in dieser Hinsicht keine Funktion ?

Grüße

tost

----------

## manuels

ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen, dass die das automatisch machen. Ich weiß allerdings nicht mehr, welche Modelle das waren

----------

## Ampheus

Also bei mir sieht die Sache mit powertop extrem besch****n aus:

```
Cn          Avg residency (5s)  Long term residency avg

C0 (cpu running)        (21.9%)

C1                0.0ms ( 0.0%)                   0.0ms

C2                1.4ms (78.0%)                   1.2ms

C3                1.0ms ( 0.1%)                   1.9ms

Wakeups-from-idle per second :  1130.4

Power usage (ACPI estimate) :  21.3 W (2.9 hours left)

Top causes for wakeups:

  25.3% (115.8)       <interrupt> : uhci_hcd:usb5, sdhci:slot0, i915@pci:0000:00:02.0

  19.5% (89.4)            kicker : schedule_timeout (process_timeout)

  10.2% (46.6)                   : do_setitimer (it_real_fn)

   8.5% (38.8)           syndock : schedule_timeout (process_timeout)

   7.8% (35.6)       firefox-bin : schedule_timeout (process_timeout)

   7.7% (35.2)             beryl : schedule_timeout (process_timeout)

   7.2% (32.8)       <interrupt> : uhci_hcd:usb4, ipw3945

   2.4% (10.8)       <interrupt> : ide1

   2.2% (10.0)          cpufreqd : cpufreq_governor_dbs (delayed_work_timer_f

   2.2% (10.0)              hidd : schedule_timeout (process_timeout)
```

Ich frag mich echt, was mir da noch helfen kann.

----------

## borsdel

@Ampheus: ist das nen notebook? ~20w verbrauch ist doch in ordnung, oder nicht?

was mir ein wenig zu denken gibt ist kicker. was macht das ding die ganze zeit? oder hast einfach nur nen ungünstigen moment abgepasst?

----------

## Ampheus

Das mit dem kicker könnte an kbfx liegen. Die 20W beunruhigen mich nicht, sondern die wake-ups. Andere haben 200 und das sind schlechte Werte laut der offiziellen powertop-page.

Ich habe über 1000.

Und, ja es ist ein Laptop mit nem dualcore-Prozessor, weswegen die Watt-Werte eigentlich gut sind, aber ich denke,man könnte über die wake-ups vielleicht noch mehr rausholen.

----------

## Chris777

 *borsdel wrote:*   

> was allerdings wirklich was bringt: rechtzeitig suspend-to-ram und suspend-to-disk anzusetzen  

 

hallo

ich würde sehr gerne wissen, wie man dem gentoo system überhaupt sagen kann,

"hey du kleiner pinguin, nach 30 minuten inaktivität,

mach bitte suspend-to-disk oder gar shutdown -h now!"  :Wink: 

unter inaktivität stelle ich mir vor:

- kein user eingeloggt

- system load fast 0%

- hdd bereits in sleep mode (mittels hdparm)

also: wo kann man die inaktivitätsperiode einstellen?

ist das was ich möchte überhaupt machbar?

danke euch!

----------

## Max Steel

Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob das geht aber vielleicht koennte man das per Shell-Script in Cron realisieren, also der Cron hat ein Ordner /etc/cron.hourly

Das Shell-Script wird jede Stunde ausgefuehrt und macht nichts anderes als zu pruefen und ggfalls ein suspend-disk

----------

## Chris777

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob das geht aber vielleicht koennte man das per Shell-Script in Cron realisieren, also der Cron hat ein Ordner /etc/cron.hourly
> 
> Das Shell-Script wird jede Stunde ausgefuehrt und macht nichts anderes als zu pruefen und ggfalls ein suspend-disk

 

an einem cron.hourly hatte ich schon mal gedacht, nur dass das die aufgabe nicht ganz erfüllt. worauf soll er checken? er soll weder suspend noch shutdown mitten in einem compiler vorgang durchführen oder sonst was unterbrechen.  :Rolling Eyes: 

die frage ist eher, wie kann man den gentoo fragen, was er gerade macht und wie stark ist er beschäftigt. dass ich das dann per cronjob auslösen kann, ist klar.

sowas ist bei windows völlig normal und daher auch meine frage ob unter linux solche events auch stattfinden und abgefragt werden können.

----------

## manuels

naja, kpowersave z.B. hat so ein Feature. Ich weiß nicht, ob powersave das auch kann.

----------

## Chris777

hab vergessen zu erwähnen, dass die kiste ein stromsparender mini-NAS computer ist, also mit mini-itx mainboard und pentium m cpu (alles selbst gestrickt). das teil verbraucht im normalen idle zustand 50W (1 x ide 2,5" 80gb bootplatte+root, 2 x sata 500gb für daten, 1gb ram).

es dient als file- und entwicklungsserver für mich und meine familie. es sind also dienste wie ssh, samba, apache mit php, mysql usw am laufen.

bzgl. dem kpowersave...auf dem system habe ich gar keine grafische oberfläche...als server reicht mir die konsole. ausserdem bleibt so das system sehr schlank und mit partimage lassen sich super locker schnelle und kleine backups machen.  :Cool: 

momentan habe ich angefangen an einer lösung zu tüffteln. ich ermittle die anzahl der benutzer, schaue ob die system load auf 0.00 ist, und ob die cpu den C3 state erreicht hat. das macht ein von mir geschriebenes skript, welches per cronjob getriggert wird.

da das ganze aber sehr schnell erreicht wird, muss ich über den timestamp einer temporären datei entscheiden, ob dieser status auch andauert usw. ist nicht einfach, aber ich brauche eine lösung. mag sein dass die kiste wenig verbraucht, aber die soll auch wissen wann sie sich schlafen legen kann.  :Laughing: 

----------

## manuels

hab noch mal nachgeguckt: powersave (ohne k) kann das wohl auch

----------

## Chris777

wäre cool. ich seh's mir mal an. danke dir.

----------

## moe

 *tost wrote:*   

> Und wie sieht es bei NVIDIA Karten aus ?
> 
> Haben die in dieser Hinsicht keine Funktion ?
> 
> 

 

Nicht direkt, indirekt gehts wohl mit nvclock. Der cpufreqd installiert mit aktiviertem Useflag nvidia auch ein eigenes nvclock, aber ich bin noch nicht dazu gekommen herauszufinden wie man das konfiguriert, und was es überhaupt macht und bringt..

Gruss Maurice

----------

